# Excessive drooling with upset stomach - normal?



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all, 
The last 2 days Griffin has been waking up in the morning from his crate and also from afternoon nap in the x pen with a completely wet face and chest. I guess it is drooling, though it's not thick, just like he has water on him. (It's not water, for sure, and not pee or anything).
Some background...he had diarrhea this week and went to the vet yesterday. They said he had a bacterial infection after checking his stool sample and he is on antibiotics.
He is eating, drinking and playing with Ginny (my other Hav).
My question is really about the drooling. Have any of you experienced this with your Hav when he or she has an upset stomach? 
I just want to make sure nothing else unusual is going on with him. He is 6 months old. The vet does not seem concerned, BTW.
Thanks!!!! 
Roxanne


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie had excessive drooling but this seemed to be associated with when he was teething rather than an upset stomach.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

When dogs feel nauseous they sometimes will drool excessively.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley drools in the car, when he feels nauseous. I wonder if the antibiotics are upsetting his stomach. Try calling the vet to see if they have any suggestions to make him feel better.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> Riley drools in the car, when he feels nauseous. I wonder if the antibiotics are upsetting his stomach. Try calling the vet to see if they have any suggestions to make him feel better.


Hi Rita, He was actually drooling before he started the antibiotics. So, drooling and diarrhea started yesterday morning and antibiotics were started yesterday afternoon. Seems to feel okay except he is soaking wet whenever he naps/sleeps. 
Thanks for your help, everyone!!!


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Ruthiec said:


> Charlie had excessive drooling but this seemed to be associated with when he was teething rather than an upset stomach.


Did Charlie drool when the baby teeth were coming out or the adult teeth pushing in? Do you remember? 
Griffin lost a bunch of baby teeth a few weeks ago. I thought teething was over, but maybe the new adult teeth are causing this. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

It was when the new adult teeth were coming through. It only lasted a couple of days so I assume only a couple of them were really painful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, dogs can definitely salivate (a lot) if they are feeling nauseated. This has happened to Kodi a few times. My vet has prescribed half a pepcid to control it. Check with your vet before doing this, of course, but it has worked very well for Kodi.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone!!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Hope he's feeling better today.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

anything stressing?>


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't think so, Dave. He was neutered 2.5 weeks ago, but bounced back really fast. I had to leave him overnight last week - shortly before the diarrhea started - but he stayed with the breeder I got him from him and big sister, Ginny, was there. He loves visiting the breeder's house. You know, I'm really starting to think it's teething that just happened to coincide with an upset tummy (though vet confirmed bacterial infection). He just seems to feel too good at this point to be nauseous enough to drool. Eating, drinking normally, playing. 
So...if the baby teeth fell out (I counted 6 in one day) 3 weeks ago, perhaps the timing is that the adult teeth are pushing in now. It just really threw me off that he had the upset stomach and was prescribed antibiotics and was drooling, so I figured it MUST all be connected. Now, he seems like he feels fine, but still drooling. (Day 4 now)


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

If it is teething then I found freezing a wet towel and then letting him chew on it really seemed to help. Sometimes he chewed it and sometimes he just rested his face on it. 

Hope it stops soon, whatever it is, poor little fella.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I took Cuba to her class on Thursday - it's about an hour and a half's drive from where I live; when I got there she was soaked all down her chin and front, and I asked at class what it could be. They said she had been carsick, that that was precisely what sick from stress looks like, that it wasn't salivating or drooling, it was sick, plain and simple. She'd never been carsick before, though had on her last outing been taken to the vet when she had a tummy bug, and wasn't entirely enamoured of the check up. So maybe she was anxiously anticipating another vet visit? Anyway. All these experienced people at class, including two breeders and my trainer and another trainer there with her dog all agreed that this was actual sick.


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Lalla said:


> I took Cuba to her class on Thursday - it's about an hour and a half's drive from where I live; when I got there she was soaked all down her chin and front, and I asked at class what it could be. They said she had been carsick, that that was precisely what sick from stress looks like, that it wasn't salivating or drooling, it was sick, plain and simple. She'd never been carsick before, though had on her last outing been taken to the vet when she had a tummy bug, and wasn't entirely enamoured of the check up. So maybe she was anxiously anticipating another vet visit? Anyway. All these experienced people at class, including two breeders and my trainer and another trainer there with her dog all agreed that this was actual sick.


That sounds just like Griffin's issue. Just soaking wet - not slimy or anything! Anyway, he is thankfully all better now.


----------

